# Hard time sleeping on most fatburners



## millertime (May 1, 2011)

I have a hard time sleeping on any fat burners i have taken simetimes i'll be up till 5 or 6 in the morning and i usualy wake at 830 some times i'll pop some benadryl but hate doing so any suggestions


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Don't take them or figure out when is the latest in the day that you can take them and still go to sleep.


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (May 1, 2011)

what time do you usually use them and which ones are you using? I have used GNC Burn 60 and OxyElite Pro and the first two or three days I felt like I was going to have a heart attack but I never lost any sleep. I take them 30 minutes before working out which in my opinion works really well. Try doing that but make sure you take them 3 or 4 hours before bed (if you work out late at night).


----------



## Resolve (May 1, 2011)

Marat said:


> Don't take them or figure out when is the latest in the day that you can take them and still go to sleep.



x2.  Better to get your sleep and increase your activity levels than take a stim and be too tired to exercise at peak capacity.


----------



## millertime (May 1, 2011)

i take it around 8am and 1pm goto sleep around 12am


----------



## mich29 (May 1, 2011)

I agree with what others have said. see if you can adjust your dosing time or you could check out a sleep aid such as need to build muscle's Need 2 Sleep.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

millertime said:


> i take it around 8am and 1pm goto sleep around 12am



Same advice applies.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

I say pop the bendryl personally you can get it cheaply at costco. may not be the best situation, but if your taking an otc fat bruner at 1pm and its jacking up your sleep then there aren't many other realsitic options


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2011)

Benadryl or Doxylamine Succinate.


----------



## millertime (May 3, 2011)

whats Doxylamine Succinate.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 3, 2011)

millertime said:


> whats Doxylamine Succinate.



One of the most potent OTC sleep aid/antihistamine you can get. Its a powerful anticholinergic that beats benadryl hands down!

Check out Unisom.


----------



## anthonyclark (May 3, 2011)

*Melatonin bro!!*

Melatonin Helps bro! 



millertime said:


> I have a hard time sleeping on any fat burners i have taken simetimes i'll be up till 5 or 6 in the morning and i usualy wake at 830 some times i'll pop some benadryl but hate doing so any suggestions


----------

